
The flat earth conspiracy is spreading around the globe - arman0
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/16/us/flat-earth-conference-conspiracy-theories-scli-intl/index.html
======
rossdavidh
Shouldn't that be "across" rather than "around" the globe? I mean, "world"? :)

